# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Everything turned white?

## Iokheira

So I had my second LD =D even though it was so short I hardly got to do anything  :Sad:  here's the excerpt from my dream journal...

...When it caught up, I was at an airfield (just a giant asphalt area) and I was going to buy a plane, but I remembered it was just a dream, and proceeded to try to fly. Everything went white, and I felt myself waking up. I tried to get the dream to stablilize, and it did, but I still felt sort of awake. I tried to make everything in a winter mountian scene, but it looked bad, so I made the whole white area black like the sky, then I thought, "It would be no fun to fly in this! I wouldn't be able to tell how fast I was going. And it's sort of boring." So, I sprinkled stars in the sky and thought "That's better, but I need a ground." So I made the ground hilly and green. I leapt up to start to fly, but everything went white again. I started to wake up again and couldn't stop it...

Is the whiteness normal and does it stop after a few LDs?

----------


## SoftOath

The same thing happened to me.  I had my first LD last night and when I realized that I was dreaming after a reality check, the dream world went blank white and I just walked until I started to fall like skydiving.  So, I think it is normal for most people's first LD.

----------


## Specialis Sapientia

I dont think it is normal.

I remember 3 weeks ago, I had a dream where I was naked. 

Im pretty sure I got lucid, and made some pants on me. 

Everything turned white, and I woke.


That is the only time I remember, everything go white.

----------


## Abra

No, I'd say dreams going white isn't very common. If anything, my lucid dreams usually go "dark" before I wake up (I am in a dark setting).

But most commonly, I end up just waking up when the dream ends. It goes to hypnopompia (maybe), then I can see the backs of my eyelids and I know I'm awake.

I wouldn't jump to conclusions after one lucid dream. The whiteness could have very well been a fluke; don't let it impact you. Maybe the reason it happened twice in the same dream is because you were already forming expectations (and anxiousness) around the whiteness when you first experienced it, causing it to happen again.

Next time you are in the whiteness, try opening and closing your eyes (to blink to a new scene instantly) or spinning around (it stabilizes whatever scene you wish to go to).

Good luck!

----------


## andyrockstar17

I have only become fully lucid a couple times, but I have realized I was dreaming on far more occasions than those two.  Usually, as soon as I realize that I am dreaming everything turns white just because I become overly excited and start to wake up.  Also, whenever I happen to die (really weird) in a dream, everything turns white.

----------


## fuzzion

> I have only become fully lucid a couple times, but I have realized I was dreaming on far more occasions than those two.  Usually, as soon as I realize that I am dreaming everything turns white just because I become overly excited and start to wake up.  Also, whenever I happen to die (really weird) in a dream, everything turns white.



hmmm when I died in my dream everything turned white but I wasen't lucid but I thought I died IRL so I was like no this is a dream and then I awake.
I had a strange felling to that I never had before that was comfortable but at the same time creepy.
Maybe we experienced death >.<

----------


## Iokheira

Thanks for all of the replies =] I think I'll wait until I have some more lucids to decide exactly what it is, but right now I think excitement is probably the answer, but I have to see.

 :smiley:

----------


## maxy126

well since the first time i did this on purpose i tryed to wild when i went to bed and all i saw was white and images and now i can do it every night i can like tap into it kinda but its just normal u see it going to sleep but only if ure consious or normal waking up from a ld there from my experiences anyway

----------


## andyrockstar17

> hmmm when I died in my dream everything turned white but I wasen't lucid but I thought I died IRL so I was like no this is a dream and then I awake.
> I had a strange felling to that I never had before that was comfortable but at the same time creepy.
> Maybe we experienced death >.<



Possibly.  When I've "died" in dreams before I usually get stuck in that "white area"  I just sit there basically talking to myself or yelling trying to figure out what's going on.  

I got the same feeling you got too, that comfortable but creeped out feeling...  Very strange.

----------


## Amethyst Star

> Also, whenever I happen to die (really weird) in a dream, everything turns white.



Funny you mention this.  I've only died a couple of times in my dreams over the course of my life and things seemed to go white.

Otherwise, when I've become lucid things do go black, but I suppose it just depends for each person.  No one dreams the same way as another, so I wouldn't worry.  It will go away with practice  :smiley:

----------

